# Moving to Javea



## vivaespana

Hi There,
I posted a thread last year asking for advice/Info about moving to Javea.
Because every reply was just so negative I havnt posted any more untill now........
We have enrolled kids in Xabia int school and are going to rent a house for a year or so, just to find feet etc
Does anyone know of long term rental agents in the area?
Please dont post negative stuff about how hard life is etc etc.
I will be starting a business in the location and am just wondering if anyone has any experience in employment etc.I do speak spanish and of course I will seek legal/tax advice.
Thanks


----------



## fergie

Hi.
No negative comments here, you have obviously done your homework, I live in Javea, and you have made a good choice,it is a lovely little town, and good luck to you for giving it a go.
If you google long term lettings Javea, you will come up with a few places to try, 
here is one I managed to copy and paste-- if I try to do more I loose the thread on the forum, with this Mac laptop.
Long Term Rental Javea, Long Lets Javea

You can also try kyero.com and look at lettings, lots of different agents use that site.
There are a number of places in Javea, which will give you tax and legal advice, but I am not sure if I am allowed to post them on this website.
I have no experience 'in employment' here, as I am retired, and my husband works part-time consultancy work in HK, on his way to being retired soon. There are other people with business's on this forum who might be able to help.


----------



## xabiaxica

vivaespana said:


> Hi There,
> I posted a thread last year asking for advice/Info about moving to Javea.
> Because every reply was just so negative I havnt posted any more untill now........
> We have enrolled kids in Xabia int school and are going to rent a house for a year or so, just to find feet etc
> Does anyone know of long term rental agents in the area?
> Please dont post negative stuff about how hard life is etc etc.
> I will be starting a business in the location and am just wondering if anyone has any experience in employment etc.I do speak spanish and of course I will seek legal/tax advice.
> Thanks


here are a few agents


Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia


https://www.facebook.com/SolimarVillas

the last one does have a website too, but I can't get it to load - the owner Liz, also does long term rents

VillaMia has been around a long time



I can recommend a gestor if you need one


----------



## 90199

My father lived for years south of Javea in Moraira, beautiful part of the world, I could have lived there myself. However the overwhelming pull of the Canary Isles won the day and we ended where we now live.

Good luck with your new adventure!


----------



## vivaespana

*moving*

Thanks for positive replies, 
We just cant wait to move, especially as the weather here has been so grim!
We will be coming out there in mid July to look at renting a place.
My only problem is I dont drive so I am hoping to rent somewhere very close to XIC that also allows pets as we are transporting 2 cats aswell.
Does anyone have any advice on pet transport, and also if it is feasible to do this without driving?
Does anyone have any advice for me? I really would appreciate any thoughts.:clap2:


----------



## jojo

vivaespana said:


> Thanks for positive replies,
> We just cant wait to move, especially as the weather here has been so grim!
> We will be coming out there in mid July to look at renting a place.
> My only problem is I dont drive so I am hoping to rent somewhere very close to XIC that also allows pets as we are transporting 2 cats aswell.
> Does anyone have any advice on pet transport, and also if it is feasible to do this without driving?
> Does anyone have any advice for me? I really would appreciate any thoughts.:clap2:



There are companies that transport pets. Are you talking about from the UK or from the airport??

Jo


----------



## jojo

vivaespana said:


> Thanks for positive replies,
> We just cant wait to move, especially as the weather here has been so grim!
> We will be coming out there in mid July to look at renting a place.
> My only problem is I dont drive so I am hoping to rent somewhere very close to XIC that also allows pets as we are transporting 2 cats aswell.
> Does anyone have any advice on pet transport, and also if it is feasible to do this without driving?
> Does anyone have any advice for me? I really would appreciate any thoughts.:clap2:


At the risk of spoiling things by saying something "unpositive", have you sorted out your NIE/residencia, healthcare provisions etc?? Which you will need to live in Spain?? And do the cats have their passports sorted??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

vivaespana said:


> Thanks for positive replies,
> We just cant wait to move, especially as the weather here has been so grim!
> We will be coming out there in mid July to look at renting a place.
> My only problem is I dont drive so I am hoping to rent somewhere very close to XIC that also allows pets as we are transporting 2 cats aswell.
> Does anyone have any advice on pet transport, and also if it is feasible to do this without driving?
> Does anyone have any advice for me? I really would appreciate any thoughts.:clap2:


walkable to XIC isn't walkable to much else...........

my 2 went there when we first came here - I don't drive & my husband was away a lot, so we had to decide whether to live near the school or everything else - we decided on the port & taxis to school.......... it was a complete nightmare!

however - if you DO live near the school, at least you can get your shopping delivered from Mercadona


----------



## DGLangley

Can anybody give us any help and advice, 
We are planning on moving to Javea in a few weeks and hope to purchase a villa, we are lucky not to need a mortgage.
We have twin girls of 2 years old and a six month old baby boy, and hopefully want to settle long term. We lived in North Cyprus for a year and did not settle, and do not want to make same mistake.
Can anybody point out good and bad points.


Many thanks to all of you


----------



## xabiaxica

DGLangley said:


> Can anybody give us any help and advice,
> We are planning on moving to Javea in a few weeks and hope to purchase a villa, we are lucky not to need a mortgage.
> We have twin girls of 2 years old and a six month old baby boy, and hopefully want to settle long term. We lived in North Cyprus for a year and did not settle, and do not want to make same mistake.
> Can anybody point out good and bad points.
> 
> 
> Many thanks to all of you


:welcome:

I've lived in Jávea for 10.5 years now - & as far as I'm concerned there are no bad points!! (except the humidity, but even that's lower than usual atm!) 


it doesn't suit everyone, but if you're looking for an International community which is still essentially Spanish you'll love it

there's something for everyone

the only issue would be if you need to earn a living here - but that's a Spain wide problem, not just Jávea - though we have comparatively low unemployment, it's still high


----------



## Pesky Wesky

DGLangley said:


> Can anybody give us any help and advice,
> We are planning on moving to Javea in a few weeks and hope to purchase a villa, we are lucky not to need a mortgage.
> We have twin girls of 2 years old and a six month old baby boy, and hopefully want to settle long term. We lived in North Cyprus for a year and did not settle, and do not want to make same mistake.
> Can anybody point out good and bad points.
> 
> 
> Many thanks to all of you


Well, the kids are a great age, although personally I'd find it gruelling (and I thought carefully about that word!) to move with three very young kids to a foreign country.
May be if you told us what mistakes were made in Cyprus we could advise you of the situation here. The first obvious problem area already pointed out by xabiachica could be work. Do you have that covered?


----------



## DGLangley

Thanks so much the only next issue is to find new friends


----------



## xabiaxica

DGLangley said:


> Thanks so much the only next issue is to find new friends


that's no more difficult in Jávea than anywhere else - & really easy when you have children 

how well do you know Jávea?


----------



## mrypg9

OP posted two years ago. It would have been interesting to have had feedback...did the business take off?


----------



## DGLangley

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, the kids are a great age, although personally I'd find it gruelling (and I thought carefully about that word!) to move with three very young kids to a foreign country.
> May be if you told us what mistakes were made in Cyprus we could advise you of the situation here. The first obvious problem area already pointed out by xabiachica could be work. Do you have that covered?


I lucky to not have to work, so can spend as much time with the kids as possible, that problem with north Cyprus was it was hard work could not push a pram as there were no pavements, there were no supermarkets only small outlets with very limited choice, and just no shopping centres only the Turkish shops which were so expensive, things we take for granted like a big mac a M&S ect and once you been to Nicosia with it been a island that was, it. If you wanted to start a business then you had to have a Turkish partner and they had to own 51%. But to retire out there and able to travel easy, it is just cheap as chips and you could live like a king for a £1000.00 per month and I mean a king


----------



## DGLangley

xabiachica said:


> that's no more difficult in Jávea than anywhere else - & really easy when you have children
> 
> how well do you know Jávea?


Not really well we had a holiday there and loved it, did not like a lot of Spain as it has become a concrete jungle but Javea seems to give you back the beauty of Spain


----------



## xabiaxica

DGLangley said:


> I lucky to not have to work, so can spend as much time with the kids as possible, that problem with north Cyprus was it was hard work could not push a pram as there were no pavements, there were no supermarkets only small outlets with very limited choice, and just no shopping centres only the Turkish shops which were so expensive, things we take for granted like a big mac a M&S ect and once you been to Nicosia with it been a island that was, it. If you wanted to start a business then you had to have a Turkish partner and they had to own 51%. But to retire out there and able to travel easy, it is just cheap as chips and you could live like a king for a £1000.00 per month and I mean a king


well you won't live like a king on that in Jávea - & you'd still need a car to get to decent shopping centres, though there is everything you need on a daily basis actually in the town

I don't drive, so get a friend to take us to a shopping centre a couple of times a year to stock up on clothes - or buy them online


----------



## DGLangley

Thanks for your help


----------



## xabiaxica

DGLangley said:


> Not really well we had a holiday there and loved it, did not like a lot of Spain as it has become a concrete jungle but Javea seems to give you back the beauty of Spain


yes, quite a few years ago they made a rule that nothing can be built above 3 stories ( I think it's 3), so no high-rises apart from a couple that were already there


when were you here?


----------



## mrypg9

DGLangley said:


> I lucky to not have to work, so can spend as much time with the kids as possible, that problem with north Cyprus was it was hard work could not push a pram as there were no pavements, there were no supermarkets only small outlets with very limited choice, and just no shopping centres only the Turkish shops which were so expensive, things we take for granted like a big mac a M&S ect and once you been to Nicosia with it been a island that was, it. If you wanted to start a business then you had to have a Turkish partner and they had to own 51%. But to retire out there and able to travel easy, it is just cheap as chips and you could live like a king for a £1000.00 per month and I mean a king


I don't know about Javea but anyone who takes Big Macs, M&S and a choice of large supermarkets for granted needs to choose where they settle very carefully! 

Larger towns and cities may have these things but our nearest M&S is in Gibraltar. We have one large supermarket, Carrefour, which we don't use except when we need large sacks of dog food.

There is an M&S in a not very exciting shopping mall on the outskirts of Marbella but it's a franchise and not a good one. Rather like what I imagine Barnsley Co-op to have been in 1960. (Apologies to offended residents of Barnsley). Nearly all larger towns have a branch of the department store Cortes Ingles which stocks designer brands and cheaper own-label clothing as well as a whole range of other merchandise.

Small Spanish shops are delightful, especially butchers, fishmongers, fruit and veg, bakers and cake shops. Smaller supermarkets are good too and usually have a variety of locally supplied produce.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> I don't know about Javea but anyone who takes Big Macs, M&S and a choice of large supermarkets for granted needs to choose where they settle very carefully!
> 
> Larger towns and cities may have these things but our nearest M&S is in Gibraltar. We have one large supermarket, Carrefour, which we don't use except when we need large sacks of dog food.
> 
> There is an M&S in a not very exciting shopping mall on the outskirts of Marbella but it's a franchise and not a good one. Rather like what I imagine Barnsley Co-op to have been in 1960. (Apologies to offended residents of Barnsley). Nearly all larger towns have a branch of the department store Cortes Ingles which stocks designer brands and cheaper own-label clothing as well as a whole range of other merchandise.
> 
> Small Spanish shops are delightful, especially butchers, fishmongers, fruit and veg, bakers and cake shops. Smaller supermarkets are good too and usually have a variety of locally supplied produce.


we do have a McDonalds - there used to be a Burger King but it closed quite a few years ago. Despite being on a much better site than McDs, it was never busy

We have a very good choice of supermarkets & also lots of small shops - butchers, bakers, ironmongers, fruit & veg shops - can't think of a fishmonger but there's a stand at the place the fishing boats come in where you can get fish within minutes of it coming to land - & the supermarkets have fresh fish counters too

you can get everything you need on a day to day basis - except clothes............

there are 'granny shops' as I call them, where the older generation of Spanish ladies shop - there are are a couple of seriously expensive designer shops, there is an ever-changing array of skinny teenager shops (they never seem to last long) .. but nothing much really for taller, slightly heavier not-ready-to-dress-like-a-granny-but-slightly-older-women


the charity shops sometimes have some quite nice stuff - & the chinese bazaars are fine for vest tops in the summer - but that's about it


----------



## Lynn R

xabiachica said:


> you can get everything you need on a day to day basis - except clothes............
> 
> there are 'granny shops' as I call them, where the older generation of Spanish ladies shop - there are are a couple of seriously expensive designer shops, there is an ever-changing array of skinny teenager shops (they never seem to last long) .. but nothing much really for taller, slightly heavier not-ready-to-dress-like-a-granny-but-slightly-older-women


Where I live is just the same, but then again so is Malaga capital - I don't believe I've ever been anywhere in Spain where I've seen clothes shops I like. We have one called Pomodoro with branches in Torre del Mar and Nerja where I tend to buy things in the sale, they do lightweight cotton pieces which are great for summer, but I refuse to pay €65 or more for a simple skirt when they're at full price.

Otherwise I wait until I go back to the UK and stock up there. Wouldn't it be nice if we had the equivalent of Phase 8, LK Bennett, Hobbs, etc. over here?

I've taken to buying plain T-shirts in the Zippy children's store - they are quite good quality and for only €2.99 each you can't go wrong (at the moment if you buy 3 the third is free which is even better). I buy the boys' age 13-14 ones which fit me perfectly and I much prefer the colours to the sickly pink and purple ones sold for girls, or the ones with cutesy pictures on.


----------



## mrypg9

Yesterday we were talking about things you can't buy in our village. They include:

clothes, apart from a hire shop for wedding and Communion outfits
underwear
shoes
furniture
electrical goods
china, glassware, cutlery
books
cars, bikes, motorbikes
photographic equipment
IT stuff

but we have excellent butchers, bakers, fishmonger, bread/cake shop and several bars and restaurants plus you can get everything within an hour's easy drive east or west.
We have two hairdressers but they are very cheap indeed so I'm a bit wary of using them...


----------



## xabiaxica

Lynn R said:


> Where I live is just the same, but then again so is Malaga capital - I don't believe I've ever been anywhere in Spain where I've seen clothes shops I like. We have one called Pomodoro with branches in Torre del Mar and Nerja where I tend to buy things in the sale, they do lightweight cotton pieces which are great for summer, but I refuse to pay €65 or more for a simple skirt when they're at full price.
> 
> Otherwise I wait until I go back to the UK and stock up there. Wouldn't it be nice if we had the equivalent of Phase 8, LK Bennett, Hobbs, etc. over here?


I buy online quite a bit - venca & C&A are favourites

there's a C&A in the shopping centre 20 minutes out of town, but the website has about 10 times the range!


----------



## mrypg9

Lynn R said:


> Where I live is just the same, but then again so is Malaga capital - I don't believe I've ever been anywhere in Spain where I've seen clothes shops I like. We have one called Pomodoro with branches in Torre del Mar and Nerja where I tend to buy things in the sale, they do lightweight cotton pieces which are great for summer, but I refuse to pay €65 or more for a simple skirt when they're at full price.
> 
> Otherwise I wait until I go back to the UK and stock up there. Wouldn't it be nice if we had the equivalent of Phase 8, LK Bennett, Hobbs, etc. over here?


I'm waiting for Jo to open a branch of TK Maxx I keep hinting..

I'm going to the UK next month ostensibly to attend my son's birthday party, an affair which I'm told involves a barrel of Fuller's London Pride and a hog roast...My true motive is to visit the local TK Maxx and stock up on F&F undies from Tesco.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Yesterday we were talking about things you can't buy in our village. They include:
> 
> clothes, apart from a hire shop for wedding and Communion outfits
> underwear
> shoes
> furniture
> electrical goods
> china, glassware, cutlery
> books
> cars, bikes, motorbikes
> photographic equipment
> IT stuff
> 
> but we have excellent butchers, bakers, fishmonger, bread/cake shop and several bars and restaurants plus you can get everything within an hour's easy drive east or west.
> We have two hairdressers but they are very cheap indeed so I'm a bit wary of using them...


we can get all of that - except clothes as I said

we can even get reasonably priced decent quality underwear now - an English woman opened an underwear shop!!

until she opened, it was either ridiculously high-priced pointless frilly stuff - or cheap & nasty chinese bazaar


----------



## Lynn R

mrypg9 said:


> We have two hairdressers but they are very cheap indeed so I'm a bit wary of using them...


Be brave, Mary, and give them a go! I changed to a local Spanish hairdresser last year when the English stylist I used to go to went back to the UK. I was quite nervous about it (I hate changing hairdressers) but the stylist is every bit as good as the very expensive ones I used to go to in Manchester city centre - and it costs me €30 for colour, cut and blowdry. Bargain!


----------



## mrypg9

Lynn R said:


> Be brave, Mary, and give them a go! I changed to a local Spanish hairdresser last year when the English stylist I used to go to went back to the UK. I was quite nervous about it (I hate changing hairdressers) but the stylist is every bit as good as the very expensive ones I used to go to in Manchester city centre - and it costs me €30 for colour, cut and blowdry. Bargain!


They are cheaper than that!
And the few clients I've seen emerging don't raise my hopes. Frankly I need all the help I can get at my age.
I enjoy going to our hairdresser as she is a really lovely person, kind, funny and very helpful. We've been going every month since we arrived here and she's become a friend. It would seem rude to change now although she charges 80€ for cut and colour and the thought of trying elsewhere has crossed my mind.


----------



## Madliz

xabiachica said:


> I buy online quite a bit - venca & C&A are favourites
> 
> there's a C&A in the shopping centre 20 minutes out of town, but the website has about 10 times the range!


The two floor C&A in our local shopping centre has closed down.


----------



## xabiaxica

Madliz said:


> The two floor C&A in our local shopping centre has closed down.


 have you used the website? It's so much better!


----------



## sydneyMum

vivaespana said:


> Hi There,
> I posted a thread last year asking for advice/Info about moving to Javea.
> Because every reply was just so negative I havnt posted any more untill now........
> We have enrolled kids in Xabia int school and are going to rent a house for a year or so, just to find feet etc
> Does anyone know of long term rental agents in the area?
> Please dont post negative stuff about how hard life is etc etc.
> I will be starting a business in the location and am just wondering if anyone has any experience in employment etc.I do speak spanish and of course I will seek legal/tax advice.
> Thanks


Hi there

We are also moving to Javea in August. We have 3 girls..7,5 and 1. I can't offer you any advice but it would be great to meet up with a family in a similar position as we wont know anyone else there...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

sydneyMum said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are also moving to Javea in August. We have 3 girls..7,5 and 1. I can't offer you any advice but it would be great to meet up with a family in a similar position as we wont know anyone else there...


It's a shame, but vivaespaña hasn't posted and probably hasn't been on here since 2012 so we'll never know how it went for her, her family and her business. Xabiachica still lives there though and has for many years!


----------



## DGLangley

Hi to all we are moving to Javea on the 16th of July we have twin girls of 2 and a six month old baby boy. To be honest the only negative comments I have is form the people who have to work in spain as hours seem to be long and hard. But what I would like to ask if you did not have to work then would it be a better place to live than the wet UK


----------



## xabiaxica

DGLangley said:


> Hi to all we are moving to Javea on the 16th of July we have twin girls of 2 and a six month old baby boy. To be honest the only negative comments I have is form the people who have to work in spain as hours seem to be long and hard. But what I would like to ask if you did not have to work then would it be a better place to live than the wet UK



yes!!


----------



## xabiaxica

sydneyMum said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are also moving to Javea in August. We have 3 girls..7,5 and 1. I can't offer you any advice but it would be great to meet up with a family in a similar position as we wont know anyone else there...


there are TONS of families here in your position!!

you'll have no problems making friends, especially with kids!

my daughters were a similar age when we came - they're 18 & nearly 15 now...so if you ever need a babysitter


----------



## Horlics

I've been living here for 2 weeks. All extremely good so far. I've been here in winter too, another season in which I find it preferable to the UK.



DGLangley said:


> Hi to all we are moving to Javea on the 16th of July we have twin girls of 2 and a six month old baby boy. To be honest the only negative comments I have is form the people who have to work in spain as hours seem to be long and hard. But what I would like to ask if you did not have to work then would it be a better place to live than the wet UK


----------



## morganna

If I moved to javea would my son fit into a Spanish school? He will be 11. 
Do they start senior school at age 11 in Spain?
He does not speak Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica

morganna said:


> If I moved to javea would my son fit into a Spanish school? He will be 11.
> Do they start senior school at age 11 in Spain?
> He does not speak Spanish.


at the age of 11 he'd find it very tough - even more so here because all education is in both Spanish *& *Valenciano - so that would be two new languages he'd need to learn very very quickly

that said, some kids do manage, & even succeed, when starting in the Spanish system at that age - they are a minority though

in what year was he born?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

morganna said:


> If I moved to javea would my son fit into a Spanish school? He will be 11.
> Do they start senior school at age 11 in Spain?
> He does not speak Spanish.


Secondary school starts at age 12 in Spain.
It is extremely difficult for a child coming from the British system to fit into the Spanish system language wise and most people with children over the age of 9/ 10 end up sending their children to a British or International school. They _*can*_ learn to speak Spanish very fluently, but it may take a couple of years, maybe longer depending on the contact they have with the language and the back up they get from home. In the meantime however, they have to carry on studying at school and if they have to do that in Spanish, with an insufficient level of the language, they just get further and further behind.


----------



## morganna

Thank you. It's good to know upfront.
I guess the only choice is xic
Javea seems to be more expensive rentalvwise than other parts of Spain, but it has the international school!
I know xic have a school bus which you pay for.
Are there any other nice towns? The school bus stops at denia and I think moraira ( not sure I spelt that right).
Thanks in advance!
Javea sounds so nice! Are there any cinemas there?


----------



## xabiaxica

morganna said:


> Thank you. It's good to know upfront.
> I guess the only choice is xic
> Javea seems to be more expensive rentalvwise than other parts of Spain, but it has the international school!
> I know xic have a school bus which you pay for.
> Are there any other nice towns? The school bus stops at denia and I think moraira ( not sure I spelt that right).
> Thanks in advance!
> Javea sounds so nice! Are there any cinemas there?


yes we do have a cinema - & it even shows films in English fairly regularly! It also has a roof terrace where films are shown in the summer - & there are free films on the beach in July &/or August, too!

there's also Welcome to Laude The Lady Elizabeth School which is in Lliber - they have a bus from Jávea - I don't think XIC does in fact, because it's _in_ Jávea - which isn't much use when you're at the other end of town without a car! The buses go from outlying towns


----------



## kandj79

Hi there. I'm new to this site and not sure if I'm posting in the correct place yet! My family and I are going to be living in Javea (on Montgo) in Spain from September 2014. I wondered if anyone has any knowledge of mother and baby groups in the area and/or experience of the local primary schools (we have a 4 month old and a 4 year old). We have been advised that there is space at the Port school for our 4 year old. Any thoughts much appreciated. Thanks, Kate


----------



## xabiaxica

kandj79 said:


> Hi there. I'm new to this site and not sure if I'm posting in the correct place yet! My family and I are going to be living in Javea (on Montgo) in Spain from September 2014. I wondered if anyone has any knowledge of mother and baby groups in the area and/or experience of the local primary schools (we have a 4 month old and a 4 year old). We have been advised that there is space at the Port school for our 4 year old. Any thoughts much appreciated. Thanks, Kate


:welcome:

yes the port school is very good - they all are tbh 

as for mother & baby groups I believe there is one at L'Ancora in Javea Park - English run - the Spanish just tend to meet in the nearest bar for coffee & the kids play in the street or on the beach!!

my two girls were 5 & 8 when they started in the Spanish school system - they settled straight in & are now 15 & 18


----------



## kandj79

Thanks a lot for your response. Will definitely do some research re the baby group.

Kate


----------



## Del929

Hi, we are planning moving to Javea in Sept this year. Would appreciate any tips advice etc on the area. Just the wife and myself so no kids to worry about. We intend to rent at first to find our feet then maybe buy in a year or so.


----------



## xabiaxica

Del929 said:


> Hi, we are planning moving to Javea in Sept this year. Would appreciate any tips advice etc on the area. Just the wife and myself so no kids to worry about. We intend to rent at first to find our feet then maybe buy in a year or so.


Do you know Jávea at all?

What would you like to know - I've lived here over 12 years now.


----------



## Del929

Many thanks for the prompt reply. We visited last year for a few days. Loved the area. Just trying to get some up to date info on rental of apartments, best utility providers, Internet, U.K. TV, social groups etc. we won't be coming out again until Sept so having to do everything on Internet.


----------



## xabiaxica

Del929 said:


> Many thanks for the prompt reply. We visited last year for a few days. Loved the area. Just trying to get some up to date info on rental of apartments, best utility providers, Internet, U.K. TV, social groups etc. we won't be coming out again until Sept so having to do everything on Internet.


As far as renting an apartment, it's best to leave contacting agents until a month or so before you're coming - then they'll know what is available at the time.

If you're going to be renting an apartment, it's most likely that utilities will stay in the owner's name - there might already be phone & internet, but most likely you'll have to sort that out yourself. The best supplier could come down to exactly where in Jávea you end up.

Have a look at the following links for what's going on & social groups

Javea Grapevine

javeamigos.com | SHARING A PASSION FOR JAVEA


----------



## Del929

Many thanks, your very helpful.


----------



## Emma cox

Hi first time user to the forum, my husband and I are moving to javea , we have 2 x children and will be looking to rent before we buy. We are an out going family and would like to meet friends and welcome any advise from anyone who's made the move.

Kind regards


----------

